# Street theater



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

I went to the Standing Stones Solidarity Circle in Knoxville the day before the DAPL victory and there was this indian girl there who said "I think everyone here needs to come to terms with the fact we all have white privilege."
She also suggested life-sized puppet theater. I don't know how much it costs for the supplies, really, but I've always wanted to get into theatric street performance, and puppet shows are the shit. Has anyone heard from this person about pursuing her idea, or have you seen any other badass puppet shows on the corner?

Incidentally, if you know of any traveling street theater or are interested in starting a project and looking for people to collaborate with, let me know.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Apr 3, 2018)

I've always fantasized about getting a troupe of dirty kids to travel around and put on a Shakespeare show.

Totally down for some old-school mummery.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 3, 2018)

Sacramento has a puppeteer in old town that actually rakes in the cash just making puppets dance around to music that's playing. It's fairly lucrative, but you have to look like somebody most parents will feel comfortable around their child.


----------



## Escaper (Apr 15, 2018)

Thats interesting, a puppet theatre is something ive never seen nor thought about making. 

Ive been dreaming of being part of a travelling troupe of performers and musicians. 

Ill be getting a loop pedal soon so could even imagine being able to create enough sound on my guitar to support someone doing some kind of performance. So just the two of us making a show for people on the streets, I think it would go down really well. Especially if the person was spinning fire (but that is always gonna have legal problems due to, at least percieved, danger).


----------



## beersalt (Oct 25, 2019)

Ah, puppets are so cool.

Performance art is something I admire, and always try to incorporate into my daily life.

I've been made aware of one travelling puppet/band/performance troupe called Bread & Puppet that are based out of Vermont. They do tour along the eastern part of the US. I was able to see them put on a performance at their headquarters this summer, which was really awesome- and free. They accept donations, and they give out baked from scratch bread, and aioli after ever show on, or off the road. 
All of their touring, and shows tend to be based among radical ideals, and left-leaning politics. My partner's cousin played tuba for them at one point*

Always looking to get a travelling group together and do major artfull shenanigans


----------

